# US-based financial person



## ilsognatore (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi friends!

We would like to start some tax/investment planning before beginning a sincere property search in Portugal, or selling/moving any assets here in the US. We've been in touch w/ a Portuguese account who will likely be our guy once we're there, but I'm also looking for a US-based financial planner whose expertise is expats (ideally, pre-move). 

If anyone has any first-hand experience with someone great, would welcome the referral. 

Thank you.


----------

